# Has 6.3e been removed from the stream?



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I had to re-image one of my units about a month ago and it has never gotten the 6.3e slices into mfs. I wonder if DTV pulled them due to problems. Anyone know?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I had to re-image one of my units about a month ago and it has never gotten the 6.3e slices into mfs. I wonder if DTV pulled them due to problems. Anyone know?


I upgraded last week. It usually happens Monday night. Just force a phone call to DVR service Tuesday morning after the phone call restart the system and its there.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

They have not showed up on my SD-DVR80 which has been in continuous operation since July. I didn't think a call in was required to get the slices in the stream? Has that changed?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> I upgraded last week. It usually happens Monday night. Just force a phone call to DVR service Tuesday morning after the phone call restart the system and its there.


If the software is in the stream it SHOULD load into MFS and shwo up in TiVowebplus phone line or not.
I haven't seen anything in MFS since I reloaded almost a month ago.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> If the software is in the stream it SHOULD load into MFS and shwo up in TiVowebplus phone line or not.
> I haven't seen anything in MFS since I reloaded almost a month ago.


I can't speak to your other packages all I can say is Tivo used to say pending restart, Now it says nothing but it is there. Give it a try, leave machine plugged in Monday night and force a phone call Tuesday after 6am Zulu. (military for local time) Let us know what happens good or bad.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

My tivo hasn't made a call in 4 years. 
all the call does is say hey there's software on here, lets install it. The software isn't coming in of the Sats, and I'm wondering why.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> I upgraded last week. It usually happens Monday night. Just force a phone call to DVR service Tuesday morning after the phone call restart the system and its there.


If I understand the above, the software is only downloaded on Monday nights. Correct?

6 am Zulu is 6 am in Greenwich, England. Zulu = GMT = UTC


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

chuckg said:


> If I understand the above, the software is only downloaded on Monday nights. Correct?
> 
> 6 am Zulu is 6 am in Greenwich, England. Zulu = GMT = UTC


I stand corrected, looked it up on google, you are correct.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> When I was in the army I was told it meant local time.


So *are software updates downloaded from the satellite(s) on Mondays at 6 am local?*.

Might be a useful bit of information.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I got the slices on one of mine, but not the other. The one that got the slices was only running one tuner when it got them, and the other has always been on both tuners. I doubt that matters anyway, though. It is peculiar that the one I use the most didn't get the slices.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

chuckg said:


> So *are software updates downloaded from the satellite(s) on Mondays at 6 am local?*.
> 
> Might be a useful bit of information.


My download in Colorado usually happens between 2:00 am and 6:00 am the usual start time is around 2:30 am


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

chuckg said:


> So *are software updates downloaded from the satellite(s) on Mondays at 6 am local?*.
> 
> Might be a useful bit of information.


So are the software updates sent separately from the normal service updates?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a similar problem. I used Instantcake 6.3d (no PTVnet) to image my 750gig drive. It's been 4 weeks now, with forced phone calls, and no upgrade to 6.3e.

Has anyone gotten IC 6.3d to upgrade to 6.3e without using slicer or is it that the upgrade it out of the stream?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

for giggles I unblocked calling out and forced a call.
No slices over the phone either
I bet they've been pulled


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> for giggles I unblocked calling out and forced a call.
> No slices over the phone either
> I bet they've been pulled


And I thought today was Sunday not Monday I must have misplaced an entire Day.  Oh heavens to Betsy.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I forced another call at 6 AM this morning. No software downloaded.
 right back atcha. 6.3e isn't in the stream anymore.


----------



## BobM67 (Sep 19, 2007)

So, how would one go about getting 6.3e if it's no longer downloadable?

Thanks


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gee I thought i said:


rbtravis said:


> I can't speak to your other packages all I can say is Tivo used to say pending restart, Now it says nothing but it is there. Give it a try, leave machine plugged in Monday night and force a phone call Tuesday after 6am Zulu. (military for local time) Let us know what happens good or bad.


Monday night not Sunday night.


Gunnyman said:


> I forced another call at 6 AM this morning. No software downloaded.
> right back atcha. 6.3e isn't in the stream anymore.


So you are actually a Klingon from another Universe.  Who does not understand the difference between Sunday night and Monday night and is so interested in exacting revenge that you would rather start a blood feud than wait 24 hours?  You could wait till 6am tomorrow earth time and see if it downloads and updates via phone. If not then like Barry Goldwater." In your heart we know your right"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread is fun


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> So you are actually a Klingon from another Universe.  Who does not understand the difference between Sunday night and Monday night and is so interested in exacting revenge that you would rather start a blood feud than wait 24 hours?  You could wait till 6am tomorrow earth time and see if it downloads and updates via phone. If not then like Barry Goldwater." In your heart we know your right"


Whether you are a Klingon, a Vulcan, or a conservaitve, software is in the data stream all of the time, not just on Mondays, unless Directv is doing something quite inexplicably different than they've ever done before.

It is quite possible that they have pulled it out of the stream because people are having problems with it.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dtremain said:


> Whether you are a Klingon, a Vulcan, or a conservaitve, software is in the data stream all of the time, not just on Mondays, unless Directv is doing something quite inexplicably different than they've ever done before.
> 
> It is quite possible that they have pulled it out of the stream because people are having problems with it.


Or maybe we are all visiting here from a parallel universe. We just came through the Stargate and are really just visiting.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

dtremain said:


> It is quite possible that they have pulled it out of the stream because people are having problems with it.


OR......

Because they are about to release software version 10.0 which will:

* Be a universal platform for all tivo models, Series 1,2,2.5,3, D*tivo, Standalone, Comcast etc
* Enable universal mrv between any tivo enabled unit, as well as xbox ,d*tv dvrs, pc's and macs
* Fix all bugs apparent in previous software
* Make the HR10-250's MPEG4 capable
* Enable the units to be powered by cold fusion


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

texster said:


> OR......
> 
> Because they are about to release software version 10.0 which will:
> 
> ...


Great news Texster and to ensure delivery Directv and TiVo will use the U.S. Postal service. Remember they deliver for US.


----------



## dtvtivouser_9292 (May 15, 2004)

I just got 6.3e downloaded last week, but it was at least a week before it came down.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

texster said:


> * Be a universal platform for all tivo models, Series 1,2,2.5,3, D*tivo, Standalone, Comcast etc
> * Enable universal mrv between any tivo enabled unit, as well as xbox ,d*tv dvrs, pc's and macs
> * Fix all bugs apparent in previous software
> * Make the HR10-250's MPEG4 capable
> * Enable the units to be powered by cold fusion


Sssshhh....Dude..we were supposed to keep that quiet...the masses aren't quite ready yet.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I came through the wormhole today in Bajoran space and attempted another call at 6 AM today. No 6.3e.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I came through the wormhole today in Bajoran space and attempted another call at 6 AM today. No 6.3e.


Sorry Gunnyman I guess you are Lost in Space. When I went through the wormhole last week the download worked. I guess you were right, I was wrong, you are the true Master of the Universe


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I've had constant problems with 6.3e on an HR10. I suppose there is no way to force a "reload" in hopes it would clear up my situation, huh?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes there is
use a kickstart commandInstructions here http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach....html+tivo+kickstart&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Thanks, G-man. I just may give that a try.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you to the pointer to the Kickstart functions oh Master of the Universe


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Helping the peeps is what I am all about.
I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Would you prefer to be called Casanova?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> Would you prefer to be called Casanova?


Nah
Amazing One will do


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> Helping the peeps is what I am all about.


After last weekend, "The Old Ball Coach" needs some help.


----------



## Flash_ (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find 6.3e slices? I had a mishap re-hacking my box after 6.3e installed and had to InstantCake my way back to 6.2a.

It doesn't look like DTv is going to re-broadcast 6.3e anytime soon.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

6.2a works great. I say let them send 6.3f or whatever's next down the pipe and don't worry about it.


----------



## vonbismarck (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello all. This is probably a stupid question but if I am reading this thread correctly, if I plug the phone line into my directv tivo, it will not download 6.3? 

I normally don't have the phone line plugged in but since a storm, the unit freezes after a couple minutes of being on and I have noticed that it freezes after making several attempts to call. I am hoping that if it makes a call, that might stop the freezing but from what I have read, I don't want to end up with 6.3.

Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that seems to be the conventional wisdom. I've been making calls every day (and they're damned expensive from Klingon space!  ) and I have NOT seen 6.3e.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> that seems to be the conventional wisdom. I've been making calls every day (and they're damned expensive from Klingon space!  ) and I have NOT seen 6.3e.


Maybe you are on the Federations watch list.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> Maybe you are on the Federations watch list.


Not any more I was acquitted of those charges.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Not any more I was acquitted of those charges.


Have you tried this?
___________________________________________________________________
While booting the power light will change from green to yellow as the line 'checkpanic' in the rc.sysinit gets executed. This happens a few seconds before the screen changes from the startup image to "almost there" and it's your cue to hold down a button (use pause) on the remote to trigger a panic. When the record light changes yellow, key in one of the following sequences:

0 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone dialing
1 - emergency call to tivo, pulse dialing
9 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone w/ 9 prefix
-- I suggest not doing any of these unless explicitly instructed

52 - emergency reinstall
-- this will act like you've received new software but will reinstall the existing software on the alternate root partition and boot it, particularly useful so you don't have to go trolling for backup images when your hacks fail.

56 - software install

57 - mfs check
58 - perform mfs cleanup
-- both of these will cause the green screen and various mfs checks
__________________________________________________________________

I tried 56 and it worked for me. Maybe with it you can communicate with the Mothership.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've tried it. The software isn't in the MFS database, which I can explore with TiVowebplus.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I've tried it. The software isn't in the MFS database, which I can explore with TiVowebplus.


I know oh Amazing One I am trying to download it also. I hope you are having more luck than I am.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm getting connecting to server..
Bad connection.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Gunnyman
I upgraded 2 Machines to 6.3e-01-2-321 last night so it is still in the stream. Hope you had luck also. Have a great day.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Why does any one want 6.3e with all the potential problems?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

wedgecon said:


> Why does any one want 6.3e with all the potential problems?


I have 7 TiVos running 6.3e and non are having any problems.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

rbtravis said:


> I have 7 TiVos running 6.3e and non are having any problems.


RB, I think you're logic is skewed. Are you saying that despite hundreds of reported problems with 6.3e you think it's a wise move to use 6.3e just because it works for you and few others? Until the cause of the problem is understood, I would stay FAR FAR away from this software because you have no way of knowing which machines this software will exhibit the bad behavior on.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Does anybody who gets Denver locals having any issues? If this problem is guide data related maybe there is something different with the Denver Locals that is affecting the problem.


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> yes there is
> use a kickstart commandInstructions here http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach....html+tivo+kickstart&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


Will that work for people like me who have NOT hacked their boxes? Can this be done all from the remote? And if so, what sequences can I use to NOT lose all my recordings, wishlists, SP's, etc?

I also noticed that the info was in the UK section, will it work here in the US?

Sorry for all the questions. Thanks in advance for all the help.

- Tivo Rookie (despite having them for nearly 8 years)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it is done from the remote
no hacks needed
They work on US DTivos just fine.


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> it is done from the remote
> no hacks needed
> They work on US DTivos just fine.


Sweet, thanks!!!! :up: :up: :up:

According to some DTV/Tivo person on another board (I think), I can't get 6.3e via call in, has to be downloaded from the sat.....just have NOOOO clue how to do that so I will try this tonight.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Rottluver said:


> Sweet, thanks!!!! :up: :up: :up:
> 
> According to some DTV/Tivo person on another board (I think), I can't get 6.3e via call in, has to be downloaded from the sat.....just have NOOOO clue how to do that so I will try this tonight.


It is only downloaded on Monday Night / Tuesday Morning. Sorry you have to wait till next week.


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> It is only downloaded on Monday Night / Tuesday Morning. Sorry you have to wait till next week.


Please forgive my ignorance, but if I read that correctly, 6.3e will be automatically downloaded sometime after 11:59PM this coming Monday?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Rottluver said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but if I read that correctly, 6.3e will be automatically downloaded sometime after 11:59PM this coming Monday?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Yes about 5 am Tuesday you should initiate a phone call then after the call restart the recorder. Thats how it has been working and how it worked last Tuesday morning. Good Luck


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> Yes about 5 am Tuesday you should initiate a phone call then after the call restart the recorder. Thats how it has been working and how it worked last Tuesday morning. Good Luck


Awesome. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I know I'm a little late to the party, buy my unique experience may shed some light on things.

I bought a used Dtivo off ebay for my parents' house in April. In the beginning of October, I was over their house, and I hooked it up to the phone line _only_. It had software version 3.1 on it. I forced a call _without_ having a satellite hooked up to it, and it did download and install 6.3e. So although they may no longer be offering it through the phone line, I can confirm that it was not necessary to have a satellite connection to get it at some point in the beginning of October.

Since they only have 1 dtivo, I'm not too concerned if they have 6.3x or 6.2a.


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

The 6.3e software may have already been on the hardisk when
you bought the unit but had not been activated yet. From what
I've read there are two seperate partitions dedicated to 
the operating system. One is the live partition, the other
one is used to store new operating system versions that come
off the sattelite stream. The phone call simply executes 
a command that swaps the partition to be booted.
_
So unless you mounted the drive and examined the alternate
boot partition it is possible that 6.3e was already on 
the disk.
_
Then again, I suppose the entire thing could have come 
over the phone line but I really don't know.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to mention some additional stuff.

When I bought the unit in April, I plugged it in to make sure it worked (this is when I noticed it had the 3.1 software) then promptly unplugged it and it sat in a corner unplugged until I brought it over to my parents' house in October. Even up to today, it has never been connected to a satellite since I've owned it in the beginning of April (probably longer since it had the 3.1 software). You are correct that the Tivo has 2 partitions, but with all this info, I'm lead to the conclusion that it is _impossible_ that the Dtivo had 6.3e on the inactive partition before I got it. According to this post, 6.3d was just starting to be put onto HD-Tivos in April. Even today, it's sitting in a corner at my parents'. It still hasn't been plugged into a satellite since I bought it because they want to wait for a hiatus from new shows before they switch from the Directv DVR. I'm guessing it won't get plugged into a satellite until December.

March/April is when Directv was releasing 6.2a to replace 6.2 on the regular SD-Tivos. My parents' is the SD- Samsung 80GB. Best I can tell, Directv released 6.3e in the beginning of August, whilest this unit was collecting dust.

Finally, the phone call that was made in October took over 75 minutes before it hung up. I remember thinking that if it reached 90 minutes, I was going to leave without seeing what software was installed. I was wondering if it would download 6.2a or 6.3e, so I ended up waiting around for the exciting conclusion of the software update! I now wonder what a unit with 3.1 would download if it made a call tonight. Surely Directv would update it to something better.

It must have received 6.3e through the phone line.... either that or osmosis


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> It is only downloaded on Monday Night / Tuesday Morning. Sorry you have to wait till next week.


MAJOR change up!!!! My Tivo called in this morning (it said last night that it wasn't scheduled to do that until next week sometime) and after almost a 90 minute call, it had 6.3e waiting for me!!!!! Just had to restart it and it was allllll better!!!!

I have been watching CBS ever since and so far so good!!!!!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes Congratulations but it is a modified 6.3e You can no longer run PTVnet with it. All that produces is a string of error messages. if you want MRV and to enable USB ports you will have to wait till some time in the future. The current 6.3e has disabled those changes. If you want to use them you must stick with 6.2a and unplug your phone.


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> Yes Congratulations but it is a modified 6.3e You can no longer run PTVnet with it. All that produces is a string of error messages. if you want MRV and to enable USB ports you will have to wait till some time in the future. The current 6.3e has disabled those changes. If you want to use them you must stick with 6.2a and unplug your phone.


I will take a modified 6.3e over the constantly rebooting 6.3d that I had......and since I have NOOOOOO idea what you said after "it is modified" I think I am safe. 

My Tivo is not hacked and I have no idea what PTVnet or MRV or the rest of that stuff is that you are talking about. And I don't use the USB ports so I "think" I am golden for now.


----------

